# Hycosy examination results



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

I have received a letter from my consultant today confirming the results of my hycosy examination a week ago today. 

He states my Fallopian tubes are open/clear and that may uterus is normal but I have to polycystic ovaries. 

Can someone help, I am slightly confused.....

I was diagnosed with pco syndrome around 3.5 years ago, I had a transvaginal ultrasound scan and blood tests at this stage and the scan showed no cysts but a heavy hormone imbalance in my bloods. I had a further transvaginal ultrasound scan in Aug'12 (start of my fertility investigations after 12 months of ttc) and this also advised my ovaries had no cysts.

Does my consultant stating the hycosy results show "2 polycystic ovaries" mean that I have now developed the cysts?

Just a tad confused...

Thanks


----------

